# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Which Consoles Do You Own?

## Gizmo

The Xbox 360 is my main console, but i also still enjoy playing these lot from time to time

1) Wii
2) Xbox
3) PS2
4) Gamecube (Yes i know the Wii is backwards compatible, but i use the Gamecube in the bedroom)
5) PS1
6) Super Nintendo (US Version...and woo hoo!, it still works perfectly after 19 years...and Super Tennis is still the greatest game EVER)
7) Gameboy, original model (although the only game i still have is Tetris)

8)....tut tut, i forgot to add my Sega Megadrive to that list

Over the last 30 odd years I've pretty much owned every console there has been, but the one i miss the most is my 'Neo Geo', i really wish i hadn't sold it when i was poor  :Frown:  although i dont miss paying anything between £75-£225 for the games, KT Consoles in Thurso made a small fortune from me in Neo Geo games  ::

----------


## *Martin*

£225 for a game  ::  Good god man!

KT Consoles is a blast from the past though! I remember getting Double Dragon for the NES from there when I was a tottie! Was a sad day for many when they stopped!

I have a PS3 but rarely get the chance to use it these days! I also have a PS2, N64 and SNES but they have been confined to the attic due to the space they all take up!

----------


## ShelleyCowie

I have - 

2 Xbox 360's (me and the OH can not share so we have our own) 
1 PS3
1 PS2
1 Wii
2 PS1's
2 N64's
1 Sega Mega Drive 
1 PSP
1 Nintendo DS
1 Gameboy original
1 Gameboy advanced

i think thats it.....

I mainly play my 360 or the PS3 if i get a chance.

----------


## rangers1873

i have
xbox 360 elite in living room
xbox 360 elite in kids bedroom
ps3 in living room
sony psp
wife has a nintendo dsi
and she also has one of those little sega hand held with so many games on it
also have a n64 in the loft
did have a wii in living room but got rid as nobody played it

----------


## StacNKel

We have a 360 in living room
son has a 360
ps3 in living room
wii in living room
daughter has wii in her room
2 ps2
4 ds's
gamecube
snes
psp
dreamcast

lol but mostly its the 360's that get used most in our house!

----------


## The Drunken Duck

Just a PS3 for me, all I need.

Plays games, CD's, DVD's, Blu-Rays and allows me to access the Internet and BBC iPlayer.

Cracking bit of kit.

----------


## Crackeday

2 Xbox 360 In sons bedrooms
Gaming PC in Living room
Wii in Living room
Daughter has PS2
1 Son has PS3
2 Nintendo ds
1 Nintendo DSi
Does a sega megadrive,N64, MAME,Dreamcast and NES emulator on Pc count as well????? ::

----------


## zappster

xbox 360
xbox original
nintendo wii
n64
gamecube
ps2 
original gameboy
2 gameboy advance
2 nintendo ds
2 dsi's
ps1
psp
atari
sega megadrive

----------


## wickscorrie

1 wii
1 xbox360
3 ds's

----------


## rangers1873

sold 1 of my xbox 360 elites today and bought the new xbox 360

----------

